
Fortinet hinders access to updated Linux client despite security vulnerability - rsyring
We recently received notice that FortiClient had a security vulnerability[1] and we should upgraded our clients.<p>As a Linux user, I went to the Downloads page[2] expecting to be able to download the client.  They have just about every popular OS listed including iOS and Android, but Linux was absent.<p>After doing some research and contacting my customer who requires we use this Client, and his contacting FortiClient customer support, it seems that the Linux client isn&#x27;t even available to those with a support contract.  You have to be part of their developer network to get access.  Now, if that was a simple sign-up, that would be one thing.  But you also have to have sponsorship from two resellers to get into the network.<p>This seems like a pretty big PITA, especially given they should want users to update their client since the old clients have security vulnerabilities.<p>Has anyone else ran into this?  Is there a way around it?<p>1: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fortiguard.com&#x2F;psirt&#x2F;FG-IR-17-214<p>2: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.forticlient.com&#x2F;downloads
======
gridscomputing
Short-inet

